# Birds of Prey



## JayMorr

Few pics from this week.


----------



## .45

Nice......

Very nice JayMorr !!!


----------



## Briar Patch

Nice pics! :_O=: 

I'm a little concerned about the first two - I don't see any landing gear, what happened to it? :shock:


----------

